# BMW E30 M3 - Work in Progress - Design ideas



## toesy (8 Feb 2014)

Last night was going to go online and play battlefield 4, but then I started messing about with the below. It's not quite there yet.

It's meant to be a BMW E30 M3, in a hot rod disguise, as ever your input is gratefully received.


----------



## bodgerbaz (8 Feb 2014)

If you cut it out like your 'Mini' it'll look great. You seem to be developing your own style nicely toesy. It looked like one of your before I even saw who posted it.


----------



## martinka (8 Feb 2014)

I know it's the same caricature style as your mini, but to my eyes, the rear wheels are a bit too big, or maybe both wheels are too big, I can't make my mind up.  Other than that, it's certainly recognisable.
Hmm, or maybe it needs to be just a bit longer. I can't help thinking it somehow looks out of proportion compared to the mini.


----------



## Grahamshed (8 Feb 2014)

martinka":2vy6uoia said:


> I know it's the same caricature style as your mini, but to my eyes, the rear wheels are a bit too big, or maybe both wheels are too big, I can't make my mind up.  Other than that, it's certainly recognisable.
> Hmm, or maybe it needs to be just a bit longer. I can't help thinking it somehow looks out of proportion compared to the mini.


I like it but there is a sense that the wheels are a little to large and perhaps a little to close to the ends.


----------



## Roughcut (8 Feb 2014)

Yeah I think the proportions are wrong which make the overall body of the car look stunted.
A 3 series saloon BMW should be longer, with more clearance between the front and rear wheels and the wheels of a smaller diameter.


----------



## powertools (8 Feb 2014)

I would love to know how you start with a picture of the car and then convert it into the pattern.
In my opinion you have left the back end almost the original size and have shortened the bonnet and if you were to ask me what car the pattern was if I didn't know I would say MK3 Escort.


----------



## toesy (9 Feb 2014)

Roughcut":6ylfeddz said:


> Yeah I think the proportions are wrong which make the overall body of the car look stunted.
> A 3 series saloon BMW should be longer, with more clearance between the front and rear wheels and the wheels of a smaller diameter.



Hi Roughcut, it is meant to be stunted, it's kind of a caricature of a car, I'm not making a model of the car, I making something based upon the design of the original and trying to maintain some aspects that make it recognisable. Plus I only have little legs... 



powertools":6ylfeddz said:


> In my opinion you have left the back end almost the original size and have shortened the bonnet and if you were to ask me what car the pattern was if I didn't know I would say MK3 Escort.



Hi Powertools, I agree with you in principal. Once the car gets to prototype stage and I make a test model, you would then see it in 3D, and then would see the features that tie it to BMW, ie the kidney grills and the four round lights (well they were round, now they seem square, zig zag, whatever shape takes their fancy). The Mk3 Escort was a great car.. RS Turbo in White... GRRRRRR

From what others have said, I agree, the bonnet needs to be longer, the wheels need ideally to stay the same size, but I will increase the scale of the car body to make them look smaller



martinka":6ylfeddz said:


> I know it's the same caricature style as your mini, but to my eyes, the rear wheels are a bit too big, or maybe both wheels are too big, I can't make my mind up.  Other than that, it's certainly recognisable.
> Hmm, or maybe it needs to be just a bit longer. I can't help thinking it somehow looks out of proportion compared to the mini.



Spot on Martin, last night took a felt tip pen and printout and sat in bed much to the mrs annoyance, edging out the car body and I think I have a better looking plan to edit now.

Thanks all for your input, I really do appreciate it.


----------



## boysie39 (9 Feb 2014)

Toesy , I don't ever have much to offer constructively on work shown on here except to say I love looking at the wonderful pieces of art you folk turn out =D> 

There has been a massive change for the better I hasten to add in the past few years of the numbers posting and showing their work , maybe it's because the folk on here are so helpful and supportive of their efforts and many more seem to be taking up this great art form . What ever the reasons I for one appreciate it as a non contributor and will continue to do so as long as I can . Thank you all .


----------



## toesy (25 Feb 2014)

Here's an update to the design, I have lengthened the car, reduced the wheels, but kept my idea of an Hot Rod version.

What you think ?


----------



## Roughcut (25 Feb 2014)

That looks perfect to me Toesy.
Easily recognisable as a 3 series Beemer. :wink:


----------



## jonluv (25 Feb 2014)

I think it looks great, you are very skilled

John


----------



## martinka (25 Feb 2014)

Much better that, matey. It looks 'right', now.


----------



## bodgerbaz (25 Feb 2014)

Much better toesy . . . how does it sound?


----------



## toesy (24 Apr 2014)

Just a small update...

Have started on making the 1st prototype for the BMW E30, pics don't do it justice and for some reason it reminds me of an old Cortina, or is that an Escort.
Once the other bits have been added and a few things ironed out, I think it will be on the right track,.


----------



## bodgerbaz (25 Apr 2014)

Lookin' good toesy. The wheels are great and must take a long time to make.


----------



## rspsteve (25 Apr 2014)

Looking good so far .


----------



## martinka (25 Apr 2014)

toesy":2u04ljzj said:


> Just a small update...
> 
> Have started on making the 1st prototype for the BMW E30, pics don't do it justice and for some reason it reminds me of an old Cortina, or is that an Escort.
> Once the other bits have been added and a few things ironed out, I think it will be on the right track,.



 I see a MK2 Escort hidden under rear spoiler.

Looking good, toesy.


----------



## Samfire (25 Apr 2014)

Looks much better now that it I can see it made in wood. It is hard to imagine when the design is still on paper. Nice work
George


----------



## rspsteve (25 Apr 2014)

will look better once you "chamfer" the body kit ...good work.


----------



## toesy (25 Apr 2014)

Cheers for the replies guys, agree with you rspsteve, next one I make, I will cut those bits at 45 degree angle.

Just a few more pics, spoiler, lights, exhausts done.


----------



## ChrisR (26 Apr 2014)

Toesy.

It looks good to me, you have good eye for design, coupled with the ability to achieve an end result.
I can see a scroll saw pattern book in the making.

Been trying to think of a suitable title, but can’t even do that. :roll: 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------

